# "MagicShine breakdowns and Repairs"post ur problem /repair



## adamant118 (Nov 9, 2008)

"MagicShine breakdowns and Repairs"

Put your problem description, and then when it gets fixed go back and edit with your repair information. The posted information might even get read by magicshine and result in a better product....


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

adamant118 said:


> ...The posted information might even get read by magicshine and result in a better product....


What are you smoking?


----------



## adamant118 (Nov 9, 2008)

want some?


----------



## adamant118 (Nov 9, 2008)

i see this post on another section and i thought it was a good idea as a owner of 4 magicshine lights
Suggestion:

I understand the magic-shine only has a 90 day warranty? Might start seeing some issues popping up as age and usage start to take a toll. Saw a poll I think in the Lights and Night Riding forum that showed 8-9% fails. That is an awfully large number, especially if this thing is selling as well as I suspect. If a few thousand of these light sets sell there could be hundreds of breakdowns/repairs.

Start a thread on the Lights and Night Riding forum titled:

"MagicShine breakdowns and Repairs"

Put your problem description, and then when it gets fixed go back and edit with your repair information. The posted information might even get read by magicshine and result in a better product....


People would have a place to go to look up repairs that might help them out.


----------



## POG (May 20, 2004)

I had a problem with extension cord - replacement cord fixed the problem.


----------



## il2mb (Jan 27, 2005)

POG said:


> I had a problem with extension cord - replacement cord fixed the problem.


no, no, no! If you guys are going to do this right you have to DESCRIBE the problem correctly.

A problem statement is a detailed description of how the unit is behaving differently from expected or normal operation. In other words write your observations that lead you to think the unit is not operating correctly. "problem with the extension cord." is not a problem statement. What are you seeing? Flickering? Turns off when you hit a bump? Turns off when you play with the cable? What do you see - with details?


----------



## CheapTrek (Dec 7, 2005)

oh, i love this...
my $200 MiNewt Dual 400's have been at NiteRider since before Thanksgiving because during my night rides the indicator on the lamp would turn red while the battery pack would remain blue. i called NR earlier this week and they are just about ready to work on it.

from what i've read (especially when dealing with Geoman) MS repairs are taken care of rather quickly.

oh, wait this is a MS bash thread, sorry, its a great light for $85 and its gotten a lot more use than my $200 NR that is sitting on some workbench in CA.


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

If you really want to start a thread like this and have it contain meaningful info you need to start it with some meaningful content. There's already tons of info in the forum about issues and repairs. I know because I've already fixed multiple MS lights and posted info about the issue and the solution. Without some good initial content, the thread will just spiral off into random topics. How about collecting and formatting the wealth of existing info on:

1) The non-supported inductor issue
2) The undersized current sense resistors (R03/R04)
3) Water vulnerable battery issue
4) Poor solder joints on the driver board
5) Proper amount of heat sink compound


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*My charger stopped working....*



adamant118 said:


> "MagicShine breakdowns and Repairs"
> 
> Put your problem description, and then when it gets fixed go back and edit with your repair information. The posted information might even get read by magicshine and result in a better product....


... but then I remembered I was deep in the forest, and the charger doesn't work unless its plugged into an outlet. Good thing I get 3.5 hours on a battery pack on the highest setting, and I have two battery packs, so I was good for 14 hours of light on low. The light was so bright, I could see all the fat cash that was still in my wallet, and all the wasted time I blew trying to rebuild NightRider batteries, and all the receipts from battery space buying individual cells to be soldered together, then stuck in a 3 pound water bottle and held in place with expanding foam, only to have a light that was 3/4 as bright as the MagicShine at 4 times the weight. Oh, and I could also see that my water bottle cage was free, and had an actual water bottle in it, since the MS battery was so small and light it could just be strapped to the stem. I could also see that I spent more for the charger for my old light than the entire MS system.

Once I got it home and plugged the charger into a working outlet, it came back to life. 

Was that the kind of troll response to your troll question you were looking for?



adamant118 said:


> Saw a poll I think in the Lights and Night Riding forum that showed 8-9% fails. That is an awfully large number, especially if this thing is selling as well as I suspect.


Somebody failed critical thinking. If you post a poll asking 'how many people had this thing fail?' you have to expect results like that. People are more likely to vote or comment if they had a problem than if they got a MS and it was totally fine.


----------



## fireguy286 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Seems like a good idea to me.*

I may be simple, but I have had a chinese tractor for 4 years that has been reliable, but like anything else, has had some small, easily fixed problems. The problems have been easily fixed because of a forum like this where people have posted their issues and how they were resolved. It's not to bash the chinese tractors, there are other tractor forums to do that, by people who paid twice as much and are feeling threatened by people who are happy with their purchase. I received my magicshine yesterday and am looking forward to using it, hopefully tonight and if I have problems, I would certainly use a thread like this for reference.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

I got Herpes from mine.

Geoman cannot help with that I presume


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

fireguy286 said:


> I may be simple, but I have had a chinese tractor for 4 years that has been reliable, but like anything else, has had some small, easily fixed problems. The problems have been easily fixed because of a forum like this where people have posted their issues and how they were resolved. It's not to bash the chinese tractors, there are other tractor forums to do that, by people who paid twice as much and are feeling threatened by people who are happy with their purchase. I received my magicshine yesterday and am looking forward to using it, hopefully tonight and if I have problems, I would certainly use a thread like this for reference.


The magic shine is bright, but it does not cast a tractor beam. It will not pull you up the mountain.


----------



## bpnic (Aug 14, 2005)

God, this is a funny fu(king thread.  

Keep 'em comin'


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I have net even received my MagicShine yet (months!!)

They keep yammering about "money" - whatever


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Can I pull the Forge Sawback 5xx bike ($300) over into this thread if I strap a magicshine on it?


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

baycat said:


> I got Herpes from mine.
> 
> Geoman cannot help with that I presume


I hope you haven't been sharing this light with your friends. :nono:

I expect Geoman has some explaining to do


----------



## steve66 (Oct 25, 2009)

il2mb said:


> you have to DESCRIBE the problem correctly.


*Problem:* When I rode my two-wheeled, pedal-operated vehicle on a heavily-wooded path after the star at the center of our solar system was no longer visible, the lack of sufficient illumination caused me to collide my vehicle with a variety of immovable objects, causing varying levels of bodily harm and increasingly vocal proclamations.

*Contributing Factor:* I possessed insufficient funds to purchase a traditional illuminating device without incurring the wrath of other members of the family unit.

*Outcome:* A timely and appropriately-valued purchase of a Magically Shiny object (which was obviously manufactured from pixie dust by experienced elves, although possibly at low prevailing wages) was transacted with a merchant referred to as "Geographic Man".

*Product:* The ability to journey across previously mentioned wooded paths without otherwise available illumination, with the side benefit (but much desired outcome) of retaining sufficient funds to assist with other aspects of expensive interests and/or expensive expectations of previously mentioned members of the family unit.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Magicshine.Dolomite. ...Dolomite.Magicshine. Soul.


----------



## POG (May 20, 2004)

il2mb said:


> no, no, no! If you guys are going to do this right you have to DESCRIBE the problem correctly.
> 
> A problem statement is a detailed description of how the unit is behaving differently from expected or normal operation. In other words write your observations that lead you to think the unit is not operating correctly. "problem with the extension cord." is not a problem statement. What are you seeing? Flickering? Turns off when you hit a bump? Turns off when you play with the cable? What do you see - with details?


Yes, I understand this confused you. I observed that the light wouldn't switch on when connected to the battery pack via the extension cord. The light worked perfectly when plugged directly to the battery pack. I prayed about it and a warm feeling washed over me and left me feeling in my heart that there must be a "problem with the extension cord." I replaced the cord and this seemed to resolve the "problem with the extension cord." I have the offending extension cord if you would like to conduct further analysis to isolate the offending cord related variable.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

POG said:


> Yes, I understand this confused you. I observed that the light wouldn't switch on when connected to the battery pack via the extension cord. The light worked perfectly when plugged directly to the battery pack. I prayed about it and a warm feeling washed over me and left me feeling in my heart that there must be a "problem with the extension cord." I replaced the cord and this seemed to resolve the "problem with the extension cord." I have the offending extension cord if you would like to conduct further analysis to isolate the offending cord related variable.


Extension cords don't fail if they are made in the USA.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

I fixed the problem with my Magicshine by having Geoman exchange it for one without the problem.

There - my useless post of the day. I feel better now.


----------



## cryde (Oct 20, 2007)

Luke.....use the 'MagicShine'


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

cryde said:


> Luke.....use the 'MagicShine'


Nice one.


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

Who cares? They're only $80. Buy a new one. 

My old NiteRider, which puts out half the light, has a battery that is going dead. But the cost of a battery is more than the cost of a whole new MagicShine. 

It seems to me that when batteries start going bad on people's high-dollar lights, the lights will be set on shelfs and be replaced with MagicShines.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I had a problem tonight. 

I was riding home with it on low--my low is 30%- and some folks walking by me, as I slowed down for them, said, "wow, that is a really bright light, can I steal it?"


----------

